# R16NC-500 Signal issue after moving to new room



## jhodges125 (Dec 20, 2010)

Upgraded to an HD-DVR in the living room, so I wanted to move the Standand R16NC-500 DVR (changed settings for single tuner) to the basement to replace my old standard D11 reciever. The signal is fine with the D11, but when I connected the R16NC-500, it won't receive the satellite info (mostly). I went through swapping coax cables, the wall plate and the connector on the coax coming through the wall. End result was no change, but did notice that at times that I could get a signal for a little bit if I just held the coax ends (just the cores touching) together with my hands. Other times, I could have all the connections fully connected and as I was making the last connection to the back of the receiver, the satellite signal would be there for a second, but when I fully screwed the connector on, the signal would be lost.
I then took the R16NC-500 back upstairs to the old location, plug it in and it works fine. Plug the D11 back into the connection in the basement and it works fine as well.
Am I encountering a voltage difference between the two receivers, that is causing a fault? Any other thoughts?

Thanks,
John


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

With the D11 connected, check satellite signal strength on all satellites you have (based on type of dish). For SD, that will either be just 101, or 101, 110 and 119. Make a note of readings for all transponders on all satellites.

With the R16 upstairs (where it works), do the same thing. Then move the R16 downstairs and check it. Post your results.

I would also double check your sat setup on the R16 just to be on the safe side, but it is probably fine or it wouldn't work upstairs.

Do your coax lines run directly to the dish, or do you have a multiswitch in the system?

I really can't think of any reason for the R16 to not work where the D11 does work, especially considering it does work at another location. Maybe the sat signal readings will help figure out what to do next.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I would also double check your sat setup on the R16 just to be on the safe side, but it is probably fine or it wouldn't work upstairs.
> 
> I really can't think of any reason for the R16 to not work where the D11 does work, especially considering it does work at another location. Maybe the sat signal readings will help figure out what to do next.


I can. I wonder if the upstairs coax is set up for SWM and the downstairs one is set up for the legacy DC voltage system (which it must be to support a D11). If so, the multiswitch type in the satellite setup could be wrong.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

True, and if he has an external SWM8 (with legacy outputs) then that is a very real possibility. However it is not normal to use SWiM technology in a mixed environment.

Definitely something worth checking however.


----------

